# Best place online to buy cat5e & fittings?



## JohnR

Your local supply house that YOU support. 
Any thing online, and you will be paying through the nose for shipping. Besides, don't you WANT to have someone who is on your side when you need an emergency part? If you are that worried about per ft. price, order in bulk. say 10,000ft at a time.


----------



## mikeh32

I have about 10k feet just chilling in my garage. its been there for about a year


----------



## TOOL_5150

I wouldnt waste the time or money buying cat3, when cat5e is just a couple cents more.

~Matt


----------



## JohnnyScience

JohnR said:


> Your local supply house that YOU support.
> Any thing online, and you will be paying through the nose for shipping. Besides, don't you WANT to have someone who is on your side when you need an emergency part? If you are that worried about per ft. price, order in bulk. say 10,000ft at a time.


I havent found the ones in my area yet. I realize that having a relationship with your local vendors can be helpful, but saving a bundle across the board on materials online when you're just starting back up is more than crucial. Every last dollar helps, expecially in this economy. 

And besides, you mean to tell me you havent ordered anything online before? Theres about a 1000 ads on this website alone trying to get me to buy various materials online from different distributors.

I've found 1000 feet of UTS cat5e for $68 shipped. Seems to be the best price so far.


----------



## mikeh32

graybar

6161 Halle Drive
Cleveland, OH 44125-4613, United States
(216) 432-2500


----------



## JohnnyScience

mikeh32 said:


> graybar
> 
> 6161 Halle Drive
> Cleveland, OH 44125-4613, United States
> (216) 432-2500


Ok nice, thanks. I'll give them a call tomorrow and see what their prices are. I think I've read somewhere else on another forum that they are a highly reccomended company. Hopefully their prices are really good too.


----------



## mikeh32

i had a business account, but i googled places around you......

there are plenty


----------



## JohnnyScience

Yeah I live in Cleveland so I know there's a bunch of local supply shops. 

But I also see 1000' boxes of cat5e selling for $44 Shipped off of eBay. That's going to be a hard price to beat.


----------



## TOOL_5150

JohnnyScience said:


> Yeah I live in Cleveland so I know there's a bunch of local supply shops.
> 
> But I also see 1000' boxes of cat5e selling for $44 Shipped off of eBay. That's going to be a hard price to beat.


you need to take shipping into consideration. 

Also - Dont be a cheapass on cable. If you go with the cheapest, you are probably getting the crappiest. Unless you are charging "budget" prices, dont use garbage cable.

~Matt


----------



## JohnnyScience

TOOL_5150 said:


> you need to take shipping into consideration.
> 
> Also - Dont be a cheapass on cable. If you go with the cheapest, you are probably getting the crappiest. Unless you are charging "budget" prices, dont use garbage cable.
> 
> ~Matt


$44 is the price shipped...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Ft-CAT5-CA...ork-Cable-/270588733964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

Here's some grey from sewell for $44 shipped:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-ft-Grey-Ca...Gray-Cat5-/150427602691?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

here's some more stuff by sewell that they said is new & improved with a heavier jacket for the same price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bulk-Cat5e-Cabl...-Pull-Box-/150401429242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

I called graybar today to check on their prices but they were closed. I'll give them a call on monday.

On another note, I need to pick up a new RJ11/RJ45 crimper, can anyone suggest a high quality one for a reasonable price that does 11 & 45?

Thanks.


----------



## mikeh32

my favorite

http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=408-966&ref=base

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-696&div=2&l1=tools&l2=crimpers&l3=30-696


----------



## JohnnyScience

mikeh32 said:


> my favorite
> 
> http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=408-966&ref=base
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-696&div=2&l1=tools&l2=crimpers&l3=30-696


What do you like about this one?

Is the rachet feature a great idea when looking for a crimper?


----------



## mikeh32

JohnnyScience said:


> What do you like about this one?
> 
> Is the rachet feature a great idea when looking for a crimper?


makes it a lot easier. I have had the same pair for 3 years now, and they still work great.


----------



## JohnnyScience

mikeh32 said:


> makes it a lot easier. I have had the same pair for 3 years now, and they still work great.


Ok nice I found some on eBay for a great price. Looks like I'll be getting a pair of ideals then!


----------



## Edrick

E-Bay cable is cheap and usually isn't actual copper cable as just coper coated cable. I paid 60 bucks for a 1000 ft spool of cat5e at my supply house and am more than happy to support them. If I need anything and I mean anything low voltage or electrical related they'll find it for me and get it in ASAP with NO extra cost for shipping to them. I've ordered over 5 grand worth of stuff with them in the last 2 months.


----------



## TOOL_5150

JohnnyScience said:


> $44 is the price shipped...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Ft-CAT5-CA...ork-Cable-/270588733964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> Here's some grey from sewell for $44 shipped:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-ft-Grey-Ca...Gray-Cat5-/150427602691?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> here's some more stuff by sewell that they said is new & improved with a heavier jacket for the same price:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bulk-Cat5e-Cabl...-Pull-Box-/150401429242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> I called graybar today to check on their prices but they were closed. I'll give them a call on monday.
> 
> On another note, I need to pick up a new RJ11/RJ45 crimper, can anyone suggest a high quality one for a reasonable price that does 11 & 45?
> 
> Thanks.




You do realize that crap is CCA [Copper Clad Aluminum] You get what you pay for man.

~Matt


----------



## kenc

JohnnyScience said:


> $44 is the price shipped...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Ft-CAT5-CA...ork-Cable-/270588733964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> Here's some grey from sewell for $44 shipped:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-ft-Grey-Ca...Gray-Cat5-/150427602691?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> here's some more stuff by sewell that they said is new & improved with a heavier jacket for the same price:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bulk-Cat5e-Cabl...-Pull-Box-/150401429242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
> 
> I called graybar today to check on their prices but they were closed. I'll give them a call on monday.
> 
> On another note, I need to pick up a new RJ11/RJ45 crimper, can anyone suggest a high quality one for a reasonable price that does 11 & 45?
> 
> Thanks.


 I know I'm new here, and I really can't believe I'm wasting my first post on the obvious, but dude,  you aren't seriously going to install this garbage anywhere except perhaps the local land fill are you? :blink:


----------



## JohnnyScience

Yeah I didnt realize it was CCA. Thanks for that.

I'm still going to contact Sewell, as they seem to be a large distributor out of CA. 

I will still be calling local supply houses this week. 

But I'm bored on the internet and supply houses arent open, you dont think I'm going to try to find good deals for it online?


----------



## kenc

JohnnyScience said:


> I'm still going to contact Sewell, as they seem to be a large distributor out of CA.


:thumbup: good choice, 90% of the cable on their site is CCA, and your won't get solid coper until you go to their "premium" cable BTW 1000' of their solid CMR (Riser cable) starts at 99.00. I wouldn't buy a box of tissue from them

Forget about them. Call Graybar or even Wesco in the AM and be done with it, a cash account is easy to setup. There's more, all you have to do is research


----------



## mikeh32

how new are you to this whole low voltage stuff? 

I am thinking you are a DIY and might not belong here


----------



## kenc

mikeh32 said:


> how new are you to this whole low voltage stuff?
> 
> I am thinking you are a DIY and might not belong here


Mike,

I'm not sure either, At first I thought "Pizza Tech", but after taking a quote from another question of his into consideration:



JohnnyScience said:


> I'm probably going to be starting an LLC later this year so that I can do some independant contracting and advertise for networks, wifi & LED installations. Do you guys usually add "Communications" or "Cabling" to the end of your companys name?


I'm just dumbfounded. 

Read http://www.electriciantalk.com/f10/intro-some-questions-leds-fire-alarms-wifi-networks-etc-15761/ if you care to

Ken


----------



## mikeh32

kenc said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm not sure either, At first I thought "Pizza Tech", but after taking a quote from another question of his into consideration:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just dumbfounded.
> 
> Read http://www.electriciantalk.com/f10/intro-some-questions-leds-fire-alarms-wifi-networks-etc-15761/ if you care to
> 
> Ken


I knew about copper at 15.... Im thinking that amazing thanks for posting, now gtfo out and goto diychat is inline...


----------



## hbiss

This guy posted the exact same topics over at Holt's. DIY chat is the place for him.

-Hal


----------



## JohnnyScience

mikeh32 said:


> I knew about copper at 15.... Im thinking that amazing thanks for posting, now gtfo out and goto diychat is inline...


Good for you, I was running the kitchen of an olive garden at 15. I didnt pick up blue collar trades until a few years ago. (nor did I want to before that)

You knew copper, I knew being a chef and how to place food orders that ranged in the thousands of dollars.

I'm now 28 and heading a different direction in my life where I need a new career.

And if you guys would have actually READ my entire INTRO thread, instead of just skimming through it and picking it apart and bashing me, you would have understood that I've already mentioned *I did cabling & terminations a couple of years ago* but got out of it to get back into sales. Now I'm out of sales getting back into low voltage. 

It seems like a good decent career with a bright future.

And for ANY of you to tell me to NOT learn a trade or "go back to sales" you can all go to hell. 

You were once "new" too. God forbid someone tries to learn or further themselves in a skilled trade.

On another note, once again in my INTRO, (if you know how to read correctly) I mentioned that I thought instead of being a meatjack of all the different low voltage, that I thought I *needed to SPECIFY IN SOMETHING.*

*I then thought that fire alarms was one of the better things to FOCUS on and GET REALLY GOOD AT. *

*NO WHERE did I say I was going to start a company and install fire alarms.*

*As mentioned, I am* *going to get certified with ABC (Associated Builders & Contractors for those who have never heard of them: **http://www.abc.org/** )* and considering they are a national company, I'm surprised you "veterans" dont know who they are.

But what I DID say was that I planned on doing *WIFI* installs on the side while working for a fire alarm company after I get certified for fire. (hence my cat5 thread).

*Dont talk to me like I'm ****ing stupid just because I dont have as much experience as you and I'm a little rusty for being out of the field for a couple of years.*

I guran-god-damn-tee you that I'm one hell of a technician and great at running cable.

Take your DIYchat **** and shove it.

And your right I posted at Mikeholt.com, I also posted on contractorstalk.com

Why? Because I'm serious about doing low voltage as a career and I want to make sure I talk to not only the "right" people, but as many people as possible to get the correct answers. And well, you cant trust everyones advice on the internet these days. You've got to take the collective and form a decision based on that.

And btw I called graybar today & got some prices on their cheapest 1000' box of UTP, solid, pure copper cat5e:

Plenum: $249.
PVC: $138

Not the $60 all you "Vets" say you get it for.

For those of you who have given me true, good advice, I thank you & it doesnt go unlooked.


----------



## Rudeboy

JohnnyScience: Don't worry about it. There's a lot of diyers on this site trying to get info so sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between diy and guys trying to get into the trades.

Check other places besides Graingers, i think they are one of the more expensive suppliers.


----------



## JohnnyScience

Rudeboy said:


> JohnnyScience: Don't worry about it. There's a lot of diyers on this site trying to get info so sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between diy and guys trying to get into the trades.
> 
> Check other places besides Graingers, i think they are one of the more expensive suppliers.


Thanks. I didnt try graingers, I tried graybar, but I'll try graingers anyways. I know there are a few more, I've just got to talk to my electrician buddy.


----------



## Rudeboy

I stand corrected. I never use either of those joints so...
:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

I dunno, I pay about 60-something for generic Cat5e at the supply house, and 99 bucks for good Belden brand. 

Realize, that at the supply house, not everyone pays the same price. A little guy on a cash account probably does pay more .


----------



## hbiss

_NO WHERE did I say I was going to start a company and install fire alarms.
_
Then what the hell kind of company DO you want to start? 

The least you can do is be original with your rant and not copy and paste the same crap here and over at Holts. Matter of fact you can read my reply there.

-Hal


----------



## Edrick

JohnnyScience said:


> Plenum: $249.
> PVC: $138
> 
> Not the $60 all you "Vets" say you get it for.
> 
> For those of you who have given me true, good advice, I thank you & it doesnt go unlooked.


Being that I'm one of these people who mentioned the $60.00 price point I can tell you that supply house is charging you far more than they should. Cat5e Solid Coper PVC is only $60.00. That's at 3 local supply houses to me feel free to give them a call if you'd like. Cat6 Solid Copper PVC is around $120.00.


----------



## John

JohnnyScience said:


> Thanks. I didnt try graingers, I tried graybar, but I'll try graingers anyways. I know there are a few more, I've just got to talk to my electrician buddy.



Try Blackbox......
http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Results.aspx/Cables/CAT5e/n-4294955992-4294953732


----------



## JohnnyScience

mikeh32 said:


> my favorite
> 
> http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=408-966&ref=base
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-696&div=2&l1=tools&l2=crimpers&l3=30-696


Hey some guy said this on another forum:



grich said:


> I think the cheaper Ideal tool doesn't compress all eight pins as evenly as the Paladin or AMP tools. The Paladin tool has a nice jacket stripper. Still love my old AMP tool if I have a hundred or so to crimp, although my AMP dies only work with AMP connectors.


So is he right that this ideal tool doesnt crimp all 8 pins evenly?

Should I look into a Paladin, or is the Racheting Ideal a much higher end tool than hes thinking? (maybe hes thinking of the cheaper ideal crimpers?)


----------



## grich

JohnnyScience said:


> Hey some guy said this on another forum:
> 
> 
> 
> So is he right that this ideal tool doesnt crimp all 8 pins evenly?
> 
> Should I look into a Paladin, or is the Racheting Ideal a much higher end tool than hes thinking? (maybe hes thinking of the cheaper ideal crimpers?)


Yes, I am that guy...:yes:

I was referring to the Telemaster "telephone tool" that isn't a ratchet design:

http://www.idealindustries.com/products/datacomm/tools/telemaster_telephone_tool.jsp

I've never used the Ratcheting Telemaster...it's design seems a bit different, so it may do a better crimp than the "telephone tool". 

The nice thing is, the Ratcheting Telemaster doesn't cost much, and neither does the Paladin tool I have been using...if one doesn't cut it, you can get the other without much pain.

As the others have said, be careful about the eBay route...you might get clad cable or Cat 5 when in this day and age, you don't want to be installing less than Cat 5e.


----------



## rbj

JohnnyScience said:


> Ok I want to order a box of some cat5e and fittings for both phone jacks & also ethernet so I can easily run both. (I'd probably order a box of cat3 for the phone wire, but I'm going to focus mostly on Wifi installs right now)
> 
> Where have you guys found the best place online for pricing of these particular materials? Is ebay a good option for stuff like this?
> 
> Should I be looking for cat5e with a specific jacketing, additional insulation or shielding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say using WIFI at the Media Distribution box is an easy way to go, but copper is cleaner and faster and can be up graded using ENT wall drops. Be aware that using a mix of cable (I.e. Cat-5 with Cat-6) does not bode well for a clean data system.
> 
> Most older existing data systems are either Cat-5 or 5e, so to stay with advancing data stream technology always start new construction with the latest version such as Cat-6 for a better longevity of a lasting 10 year usefulness of upgrading to the copper system.
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "good" price to pay per foot of cat5e?
Click to expand...




> Cat-5e is around .29/ft. depending on roll quantity purchased. Cat-6 is running about .39 to .42 a foot depending on quantity and where you buy.


Note that when purchasing components such as cable and connectors, keep from mixing Cat-5, 5e, 6..etc together in a system. A 5e will degrade the 6 system and so on. Cat-3 is practically obsolete except for existing POT systems. A good read would be Googling up some of the IT and cable vendors who give out a wealth of info on what is up to date. They want to entice you into doing the best system you can afford and that works for most of us. I am speaking for myself of course. 

Check out vendors offering structure media and broadband cable and satellite gear such as Leviton, Hubbell, On-Q, Belden cabling, Standard wire...anything connected with Cat-5e, Cat-6, RG6/U, RG59 cables. Good luck.


----------



## sparky970

I like to use Anixter.


----------



## rbj

sparky970 said:


> I like to use Anixter.


I agree and like yer small cat with a small hat.


----------



## LARMGUY

JohnnyScience said:


> Yeah I didnt realize it was CCA. Thanks for that.
> 
> I'm still going to contact Sewell, as they seem to be a large distributor out of CA.
> 
> I will still be calling local supply houses this week.
> 
> But I'm bored on the internet and supply houses arent open, you dont think I'm going to try to find good deals for it online?


 
Windy City Wire, Chicago www.smartwire.com


----------



## doramide7

mikeh32 said:


> i had a business account, but i googled places around you......
> 
> there are plenty


Yeah I live in Cleveland so I know there's a bunch of local supply shops. 

But I also see 1000' boxes of cat5e selling for $44 Shipped off of eBay. That's going to be a hard price to beat.


----------



## bduerler

We get all of our wire from Best Wire and Cable http://bestwirecable.com/


----------



## herrie

*Cat6*

What about cat 6? Any one had any luck with a good price on cat6?


----------



## reddog552

*Black box*

We installed 300,000 ft of black box Cat 6e plentium terminated. We recieved a recall seems it was not up to plentium standards, removed 300,000 ft & reinstalled new cable from Black Box, I wanted to kink,Stay away from BLACK BOX


----------



## seabee41

showmecables.com i ordered from there they have everything and very reasonable


----------



## ethaninmotion

reddog552 said:


> We installed 300,000 ft of black box Cat 6e plentium terminated. We recieved a recall seems it was not up to plentium standards, removed 300,000 ft & reinstalled new cable from Black Box, I wanted to kink,Stay away from BLACK BOX


Damn, I just wired our whole building with BB Gigatrue cat6, I really like it. Made in USA.:thumbsup:


----------



## rbj

ethan, $$/ft. Supplier?


----------



## ethaninmotion

rbj said:


> ethan, $$/ft. Supplier?


I buy directly from blackbox, we already had an account when I came on board. I pay $109.95US for 1000ft. of Blackbox Gigatrue Cat6 550Mhz - 23AWG. I have not checked prices at a local supply house, but I probably should. Oh, and I lied about the USA part, looks like the more expensive pull boxes are USA made. The 109.95 box is Taiwan. They do have the USA products clearly marked on their website, and most of the stuff they have is US made.


----------



## rbj

ethaninmotion said:


> I buy directly from blackbox, we already had an account when I came on board. I pay $109.95US for 1000ft. of Blackbox Gigatrue Cat6 550Mhz - 23AWG. I have not checked prices at a local supply house, but I probably should. Oh, and I lied about the USA part, looks like the more expensive pull boxes are USA made. The 109.95 box is Taiwan. They do have the USA products clearly marked on their website, and most of the stuff they have is US made.


The 6e is higher $$ and around 750Mhz I think. The 6 is good enough for most systems so you probably did okay. There is always residential for excess anyway.


----------



## stars13bars2

I must have gotten left behind at cat6 because I don't even know what plentium is,but it sure sounds impressive though.


----------



## TOOL_5150

stars13bars2 said:


> I must have gotten left behind at cat6 because I don't even know what plentium is,but it sure sounds impressive though.


Plenum is rated to go in plenum air spaces, like false ceilings that are also an air space.

~Matt


----------



## stars13bars2

I know what plenum cable is, it's the plentium that I haven't heard of. :thumbsup:
The man installed 300,000 feet of it twice!


----------



## rbj

stars13bars2 said:


> I know what plenum cable is, it's the plentium that I haven't heard of. :thumbsup:
> The man installed 300,000 feet of it twice!


Never heard of Plentium either. Plentium might be a trade name. It's not listed anywhere on the internet or the BB site.


----------



## herrie

I have seen some issues where a job is calling for 24 g cat 5 plenum rated ..And when you finally find the Home Run price "Online" ..When you open it you find 22 g.

You see this happening on state jobs in welfare offices and such all moving to Voice over IP systems..Ton of problems with these systems too.I would love to conduct my own POLL and walk thru 100 of these new installs...Bet you find this May be part of the problem


----------



## Electric_Light

Edrick said:


> E-Bay cable is cheap and usually isn't actual copper cable as just coper coated cable.


Are you drunk? Nobody bothers making 28AWG stranded cables in aluminum.


----------



## johnsmithabe

mine also.
its reliable.


----------



## Wirenuting

I picked up a 1000' box of 6e for $40 at HD a few weeks ago. It was gray and a non-seller so they gave it a special price.


----------



## Edrick

Electric_Light said:


> Are you drunk? Nobody bothers making 28AWG stranded cables in aluminum.


Umm if you're installing stranded cable for riser cabling then you got more issues than being drunk. 

Riser cable is solid copper or (copper clad aluminium if it's the cheap stuff)


----------



## Wired4Life10

Check out ADI (adilink.com). They are a nationwide distributor and a sister company to Honeywell. Chances are you probably have a branch close to you. When I worked for a security company, we would do installs all across Kentucky and some of the Tri-State area. The nice part was walking into a location in Cincy and just picking up the same stuff on the same account with no issues. You only get the best pricing when you have a credit account and you get better pricing as you continue to purchase from them. I used to go to Graybar and Grainger and since I found ADI, I have closed those accounts.


----------



## bullheadpond

*cat5e cables items*

I buy from DNR Data Connection in Lakewood Ohio. They are EX TEC Datawire employees that used to be in Rocky River in the 90'S. They have a webstore but if you call in they give electrical contractors lower prices than they have on the web. 
www.dnrdataconnection.com



JohnnyScience said:


> Ok I want to order a box of some cat5e and fittings for both phone jacks & also ethernet so I can easily run both. (I'd probably order a box of cat3 for the phone wire, but I'm going to focus mostly on Wifi installs right now)
> 
> Where have you guys found the best place online for pricing of these particular materials? Is ebay a good option for stuff like this?
> 
> Should I be looking for cat5e with a specific jacketing, additional insulation or shielding?
> 
> What is a "good" price to pay per foot of cat5e?


----------

